# Schwäbische Alb X-ing



## upndown (10. März 2008)

wir würden gerne eine Mehrtagestour auf der Schwäbischen Alb fahren. Kennt jemand den offiziellen MTB Bike-Xing Weg? Hat jemand GPS Daten? Vermutlich muss man zwar nur immer einem Pfeil oder Kreuz oder sonstwas folgen. Wie ich mich kenne fahre ich aber an jeder 3. Abzweigung instinktiv vorbei und muss wieder aufwändig suchen. 
Mit GPS kann ich mir da schnell helfen.  

Also folgende Fragen: 
- Sind das Waldautobahnen oder Wege auf denen wir von den MTBs absteigen müssen und schieben?
- Hat jemand einen GPS Track?
Auf der offiziellen Seite http://www.schwaebischealb.de/themen/radeln/mountainbiken/neuer_bike_crossing_trail_schwaebische_alb gibts einen Flyer... einen GPS Track haben die nicht.


----------



## LauraPeter87 (10. März 2008)

Hi, 

für mich wäre das auch interessant. 

Habe das mal gegoogelt - es soll wohl einen Bike-Führer geben, bei Amazon ist er aber noch nicht verfügbar, hab dann irgendwo gelesen dass er im März (also demnächst) erscheinen soll. 
Vielleicht sind da ja dann GPS-Daten dabei?!

VG Laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upndown (10. März 2008)

Hallo Laura, 
sorry, hätte ich schreiben sollen, ich  habe den Flyer, mit dem man den Führer bestellen kann. kostet 12,8 Neuronen, ist aber kein GPS Track dabei. Der Flyer kommt nach 2 Tagen per Post, per Email ist das wohl nicht möglich. Für mich kommt das auch zu knapp, ich will nächste woche los 
LG Uli


----------



## LauraPeter87 (10. März 2008)

Achso, dann hat sich mein Tipp ja erübrigt  

Wenn Du das fährst, kannst Du dann mal berichten? Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich grob aus der Ecke komme und das auch mal nett fände, vielleicht zumindest ein Teilstück davon zu fahren!

Dir schonmal viel Spaß!


----------



## upndown (10. März 2008)

Hallo Laura,
berichte dir gerne. Allerdings kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob wir wirklich die offizielle  Alb-Xing Strecke fahren. Da ich nicht weis, ob da auch Trails dabei sind, wo wir halt wg. der 2m Regel schieben müssen. Werden dann sehen.
Habe mir mal die GPS Tracks der Alb geladen und eine zusammenhängende Strecke zusammengesucht. Am nordöstlichen Ende kenn ich mich aus, da werde ich sowieso die Pfade durch den Wald nehmen - also schieben - ist aber auf jeden fall g...l.
LG Uli


----------



## jasper (11. März 2008)

in welche richtung soll´s denn gehen? nord-süd, ost-west, diagonal?
ich würde einem der haupt-/weitwanderwege folgen - schöne trails und schöne landmarken. siehe http://www.schwaebischer-albverein.de/wandern/wanderwege/weitwanderwege/uebersicht.html
klar, da _muss_ man als biker schieben (...). aber ein mtb auf ner waldautobahn zu bewegen ist doch quatsch - da kannst du ja gleich das rennrad nehmen und straße fahren.
an wochendenden/feiertagen würde ich die alb übrigens meiden.


----------



## upndown (11. März 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> in welche richtung soll´s denn gehen? nord-süd, ost-west, diagonal?
> ich würde einem der haupt-/weitwanderwege folgen - schöne trails und schöne landmarken. siehe http://www.schwaebischer-albverein.de/wandern/wanderwege/weitwanderwege/uebersicht.html
> klar, da _muss_ man als biker schieben (...). aber ein mtb auf ner waldautobahn zu bewegen ist doch quatsch - da kannst du ja gleich das rennrad nehmen und straße fahren.
> an wochendenden/feiertagen würde ich die alb übrigens meiden.


Wir fahren von Ost nach West also von Aalen an den Hohenzollern. Auf der Ostalb kenn ich mich aus - ist schließlich das Heimatrevier, es gibt aber immer wieder neues zu entdecken. Da der Bewegungsradius mit dem Bike doch sehr eingeschränkt ist, wird das mit den Ortskenntnissen doch sehr schnell recht lausig. Werde wieder berichten wenn wir die Tour gemacht haben.


----------



## raceface2003 (11. März 2008)

Servus,
also ich bin mal den kompletten Hauptwanderweg 5 von Pforzheim nach Isny gefahren, unter anderem verlief der ein ganzes Stück über die Schwäbische Alb. 
Das Stück über die Schwäbische Alb war echt der Hammer! Sehr viel Singeltrails, vorbei an den ganzen Burgen und Schlößern, Bärenhöle usw. 
Der Weg ist super ausgeschildert und man kann ihn eigentlich ohne Karte fahren. Es hängen überall die rot/weiss/roten HW5 Schilder.
Viel Spaß bei der Tour, grüße aus Herrenberg


----------



## seffi (11. März 2008)

Es gab da mal nen Fred im Stuttgarter Lokalforum

[http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318874]

Aber wenn die Tour erledigt ist: unbedingt ausführlichenen Bericht schreiben - die Sache geh ich auch noch an dieses Jahr. Ganz sicher 

Ein paar Tips der unterschiedlichen Locals wären da ganz gut - was man gesehen/gefahren haben sollte und wo man gut und günstig übernachten kann (ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach)


----------



## upndown (12. März 2008)

Hi @ all,
da hab ich ja in ein Wespennest gestochen. Bei soviel Resonanz werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Bericht schreiben. Wir wollen nächste Woche los. Leider haben wir nicht viel Zeit, nur 3 Tage sind angesetzt. Das wird wohl nicht für den Weg von Aalen bis zum Hohenzollern reichen, alle sind noch nicht richtig trainiert, das Wetter ist noch saukalt und hoffentlich geht das Orkantief bis zum Wochenende wie angekündigt weg, so dass die Wege abtrocknen können. 

@raceface: Den HW5 bin ich mit Kumpels abends mal ein Stück von HDH durchs Eselsburger Tal gefahren. Einfach sagenhaft   . Hoffentlich wird der HW1 auch so.

An Ostern kanns für euch dann den Bericht geben.


----------



## Wolf Speed (14. März 2008)

Würde evtl. Mitfahren wen eine kleine gruppe zusammen kommt. Habe von 20.03 bis 25.03.08 Urlaub.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (14. März 2008)

Gute Idee mit dem Trans-Alb 

Lohnenswert sind insbesondere die Trauf-Wege, die sich meist in Form von Trails direkt am Abhang entlangschlängeln. Oberhalb von Donzdorf z.B. sehr reizvoll. Allerdings bei schönem Wetter am Woen ziemlich frequentiert durch Wanderer. Und wenn man sich nur darauf bewegt, sammelt man entweder massig HM beim durchqueren der z.T. tief eingeschnittenen Täler oder aber massig KM, wenn man die Täler umfährt. 3 Tage reichen da nicht weit  

EDIT: Ach ja, noch was: Zur Zeit sind viele Abschnitte brutal verunstaltet durch Forstarbeiten! Und wenn einen nicht die querliegenden Bäume ausbremsen, dann der extreme Matsch der Vollernter-Spuren...

Freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den Bericht!
Grüße aus Aalen bzw. Heidenheim


----------



## loretto6 (14. März 2008)

Wenn ihr auf der Alb Spaß haben wollt, dann meidet die Bike x-ing-Strecke. Das ist praktisch nur Forstautobahn und geteerter Weg. 
Dabei gibt´s auf der Alb jede Menge tolle Trails, die als Wanderwege ganz gut ausgeschildert sind (z.B. HW 1 und HW 5). In der Regel gibt´s auch keine Probelme mit den Wanderern, solange man freundlich ist und Rücksicht nimmt. Unter der Woche sind da eh nur wenige unterwegs.


----------



## Carsten (15. März 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Offizielles ist stinklangweilig und führt gezielt um die Trails rum. Der HW1 ist echt der Hammer und wenn man bergauf die Trails auf benachbarten Forstpisten meistert komplett mit dem Bike machbar. Ist halt verboten, wegen schwachsinniger 2m Regelung


----------



## jasper (20. März 2008)

je mehr ich den gedanken in mir hin und her wälze, desto mehr hab auch ich lust auf die sache.
ich denke, in den kommenden semesterferien (juli/august/september) werde ich eine solche tour fest einplanen. wer hat lust mitzufahren? ich würde einen der hws komplett machen wollen, 1 oder 2, obwohl im sommer der hw9 sicher auch toll zu fahren ist. ich würd immer zwei oder drei etappen auf einen satz nehmen, bergauf evtl die planierten steigen nehmen, damit´s nicht zu hart wird...


----------



## WOF_LADY (21. März 2008)

Hallo

..Trails im Bereich Bad Urach - Reutlingen - Burladingen bei uns auf der Website wofbikebox.de, in der Ecke Gönningen momentan sehr viele Holzarbeiten, sonst sind zum empehlen Teile des Burgenweges mit einzubauen..

gr Sylke


----------



## upndown (22. März 2008)

Wir waren diese Woche bei Bad Urach am Hohen Neuffen und sind da eine Runde (40km) gefahren, immer am Albrand lang. Der HW1 geht da auch lang. 
Ich muss sagen, obwohl praktisch keine Höhenmeter zu überwinden sind, fordert es doch einiges an Kraft. Allerdings hatte es leicht geschneit und 1cm Neuschnee und war dementsprechend a..glatt.
Wanderer hatte es dafür KEINE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## segelflieger (7. Juli 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auf der Alb Spaß haben wollt, dann meidet die Bike x-ing-Strecke. Das ist praktisch nur Forstautobahn und geteerter Weg.
> Dabei gibt´s auf der Alb jede Menge tolle Trails, die als Wanderwege ganz gut ausgeschildert sind (z.B. HW 1 und HW 5). In der Regel gibt´s auch keine Probelme mit den Wanderern, solange man freundlich ist und Rücksicht nimmt. Unter der Woche sind da eh nur wenige unterwegs.



 Du hasst absolut recht. Die Strecke führt an den besten Trails *vorbei*. Ich könnte keine Schotterstraße herunterfahren wenn ich wüsste das Da rechts gleich ein geiler Singletrail kommt der viel mehr Spaß Macht


----------

